# Table Saw



## BudsBees (Mar 10, 2013)

Finally got a good table saw, a Grizzly. Does anyone know where I can get a good fence to go on iit?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

One source for aftermarket fences is Grizzly, including this one:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/W1411


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

This is what I have on my table saw.

http://www.deltamachinery.com/accessories/biesemeyer/item/78-200?category_id=45

Good, but not cheap. But a great table saw without a great fence is just a pain in the butt.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Barry said:


> But a great table saw without a great fence is just a pain in the butt.


I agree with Barry and Radar, but, If you plan to make boxes, year after year, make yourself patters to eliminate the need to make sure each cut, each piece, is the same every time. I find that no matter how many times I measured, they could be off just a little, one box to another. Does not take that long to make patterns, and then, each piece is the same as the last time you made it.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> I agree with Barry and Radar, but, If you plan to make boxes, year after year, make yourself patters to eliminate the need to make sure each cut, each piece, is the same every time. I find that no matter how many times I measured, they could be off just a little, one box to another. Does not take that long to make patterns, and then, each piece is the same as the last time you made it.


Okay, I am the first to admit I am the LEAST handy carpenter you ever met. I don't have a table saw and wouldn't know how to use one if I did. I hand saw everything. I do use patterns, though. I lay them on my wood and draw my cutting lines and then I use my hand saw to cut on the lines. So what I don't understand is patterns with table saws. Do you attach them to the saw somehow or what? (Yes, I KNOW that is a dumb question but I sincerely do not know the answer!)

Rusty (blushing!)


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

There are NO DUMB questions if you do not know the answer. That is why beesource is here, to help people with problems they do not know the answers.

Yes, the patterns are anchored in the miter grooves in the table of the saw. Then the board is attached to this anchor, and acts as a fence. Each time you wish to make a box, you simply place the pattern on the table, anchor the pattern in the miter groove (s) ( I use wood clamps to insure that it doesn't slip or twist) then use the pattern as your fence.

Hope this helps. If not, Private Message me and I will try to help you.

Here is a pattern for cutting the rabbet in a shallow super. Notice how the small piece of wood is in the miter groove of the saw table. Also notice the board over the dado blade. It is there so you cannot get your fingers in the dado blade. Also holds the wood against the table so the entire cut of the rabbet is 3/8 inch.

cchoganjr











cchoganjr


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

You, sir, are a gentleman and I thank you. Just that simple explanation has shown me that if I want to make the jump to a table saw, I will first have to find some kind of woodworking class for my own safety. That's how much I don't know!

(my fingers thank you too!  )


Rusty


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Aside from the "pattern" term Cleo used, other threads refer to these as _sleds _or perhaps _jigs_.

The details of a _pattern _or _sled _or _jig _will vary depending on what component you are cutting and the spacing of the miter slots on your saw table. Lots of links to photos of sleds by _Ross _in this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?206000-Hive-making-equipment

And also this longer thread with photo contributions from multiple members:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?276678-dado-fingers-question


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> One source for aftermarket fences is Grizzly, including this one:
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/W1411


That looks like a good fence. A friend gave me a Rockwell 1hp table saw yesterday but it doesn't have a fence, I think I'll get the grizzly. Does anyone know how it's fitted? Are they universal or do you have to order saw specific? I'm looking forward to building some jigs like Cleo's with this saw because it has nice big miter grooves, unlike my Skil which has grooves that are "T" shaped in profile. 
Cleo would you be so kind as to post more pics of your jigs?
Thanks Colino


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Agreed with Barry, best fence to get is a biesmeyer fence


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I agree with Cleo, if your saw is basically going to be used for one or two repetitive operations in making bee equipment, sleds/jigs can be made so one doesn't need to use the fence, in which case, it's not a top priority to find the best fence.


----------



## Treehopper (Dec 9, 2012)

At $235.00 the grizzly fence seems a bit pricey, but that's the one on my grizzly saw and I'm thrilled with how it performs. (By the way, that price doesn't include the rails)


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

VerySuperCoolTools.com has a Beismeyer style fence for about the same price. Allan Little(AskWoodMan) started this company to make this fence system. You have alot more options with his fence. Either one needs a rail to move the fence along. Good Luck.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Colino said:


> Cleo would you be so kind as to post more pics of your jigs?


Don't have a lot of photos of them, , but I will include a couple for you.

Here is a picture of the sled that makes the box joints










Here is a picture of the jig that makes the rabbet for a deep super.










This is the pattern for the side of a telescoping cover. It is pictured upside down to show the small piece of wood that fits into the miter grooves.









Hope this helps.

cchoganjr


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Don't have a lot of photos of them, , but I will include a couple for you.
> Hope this helps.
> cchoganjr


Cleo you're a genius. I made a jig like yours for 3/4" rabbets the one with the board over top for safety and it is pure genius. Not only does it keep your fingers out of the danger zone but it also holds the wood down so you get a nicer, more even rabbet. I can't thank you enough, and I would recommend everyone build one of these for making rabbets.
Colino


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Barry taught me everything I know.

cchoganjr


----------



## bowhuntaz (Dec 30, 2013)

The Gold Standard for aftermarket fences is Biesmeyer.
That being said, I ran an Incra TS3 on my saw. 
Both are pricey, but well worth their weight in gold with time savings and accuracy. 
The TS3 is accurate to .001 inches, and repeatable results even after moving it. 
It was a little pain to set up originally, but I would get one again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Ddawg (Feb 17, 2012)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> Okay, I am the first to admit I am the LEAST handy carpenter you ever met. I don't have a table saw and wouldn't know how to use one if I did. I hand saw everything. I do use patterns, though. I lay them on my wood and draw my cutting lines and then I use my hand saw to cut on the lines. So what I don't understand is patterns with table saws. Do you attach them to the saw somehow or what? (Yes, I KNOW that is a dumb question but I sincerely do not know the answer!)
> 
> Rusty (blushing!)


I'm right there with you rusty.. I just bought an old Cman Table saw for $65 Friday. I'm tring to get a handle on the box joint jigs too.

DD


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A Beesource guide to making _box joints_ .....

http://www.beesource.com/files/boxjoint.pdf


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Please, spend some time calibrating those used saws. They are much more fun to use (and much safer) if they are setup properly...and you will learn a lot about the saw itself in the process.

deknow


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I am not sure what Deknow means by "Calibrating" A table saw. Maybe he is thinking that any rule on the table saw is actually accurate as to distance from the blade. But Calibration is accuracy in measurements. Maybe he just made a bad choice in words. I think you will find more results for what I suspect he is advising if you search for Tune a table saw. In that I completely agree. In fact you should tune any woodworking equipment. 

This may help you know just what to do.
http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/pdf/delta/ds-038free.pdf


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Barry taught me everything I know.
> 
> cchoganjr


Gee Cleo, you said that with a pretty straight a face. He's joking folks!!


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Barry... Just wanted to throw a little praise your way, and you let the cat out of the bag. HA!!!..

cchoganjr


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Barry taught me everything I know.
> 
> cchoganjr


So you still know nothing?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

In tuning you need everything square to the blade. Even if you need to loosen the table top. To adjust it. 
David


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Great pdf on tuning the table saw.

IMO, anyone who is half way serious about bees needs a good table saw. I don't know about making hive bodies, though. At least for me, the price differential between #3 pine and already made boxes does not justify all the work necessary to make the boxes. A question of more time than money, I guess.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Colino said:


> So you still know nothing?


I have been told that before too. Nothing new here. HA!!!

cchoganjr


----------



## BudsBees (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'll make jigs for it like Cleo suggested. I have a welding shop so I can make my own fence to get by for now. As for paying for the wood to make bee boxes, we can get rough-cut cypress 1X12s for a dollar a foot. So making my bee boxes is a lot more satisfying and economical.


----------

